# Pdx-doug @ 8000 ( +1)



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*UNBELIEVABLE!!!!!!*


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Man oh Man...

Vern is going to have to add a few more thousand to his account pretty soon or Doug will take over 1st place.

Congrats Doug!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

WTG DOUG!!

Keep those words of wisdom coming......Oh, and save some space for the rest of us would ya???


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Doug in Hitting the 8000 Mark
Keep up the great post

Don


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

WOW 8000, way to go!







I will be an old man by the time I hit 8000...Oh I'm all ready an old man, OK I will be a much older man









Keep them coming


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Pass the Kool-Aid, it's a DOUBLE HEADER MILESTONE!!!

Congratulations Doug on hitting the 8000 post milestone AND being the #1 all time poster on Outbackers! I don't know how you do it, but man do you do it good









Thanks for all your words of wisdom! Keep on keepin' on!


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Congratulations! Keep up the good work!!!

Brenda


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Dude, step _away _  from the computer


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Wow! And some of them were even good posts.







Congrats, I think. How's PDX_Shannon taking all this? I'm really quite surprised you have any children.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

lets just say that each of his 8000 post took a mere minute for him to read the forum - then write the response - then post ...

that means that he has spent over 155 straight hours typing or the equalivent of 6 days of 24/7 writing ...

holy cow ...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> I'm really quite surprised you have any children.


Hmm?... I've been a little suspicious of that myself?









Thanks to all of you for the great material! The number of posts means nothing, but when you guys are always putting such great stuff up on the boards, it's a joy to participate!









*Viva la Outbackers!*

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Wow Doug. Get a life man.









You've been such a great help with all many some a few of your posts over the months. Keep up the good work Doug.

Best regards,
Mitch


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

You are the man!














Keep em coming!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> How's PDX_Shannon taking all this? I'm really quite surprised you have any children.


I second that emotion! My DW







thinks I spend WAYYYYYYYYYYY TOOOOOOO MUCH time on Outbackers.

Congratulations Doug on a truely amazing feat of endurance.

Dan


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

This PDX_Doug guy that you all speak of, is he new around here?









Congrats Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Before we talk about the time spent typing them, how many of us can say we have read a high percentage of them







Sometmes sadly and most times gladly, I say...this is my life......eh Doug
















John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Sometmes sadly and most times gladly, I say...this is my life......eh Doug


You mean there is something else?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Congrats Doug 
With all that time on the computer how many times have you had to replace your keyboard because 
you wore all the letters off Just kiding!!!!
Congratulations















Thanks for all the help and advice you have given to all of us
Keep up the good work









willie


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX

Hats off to you my friend.
















Awesome amount of posts









I enjoy reading each and everyone one of them .... even if I do not agree with you on the conveyor belt thing.

Congrats























Thor


----------

